# Dermodectic mites and Aludex poisoning- please help!



## kelz (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey everyone,
i havent been around for a few weeks as about 3 weeks ago, poor Boopsy and Chola were nearly killed by my stupid vets incompetence.
Basically it started when i got them both back from boarding with Cholas breeder for 2 weeks. 
She said they had stopped eating their Ziwipeak and insisted on eating her dogs royal canin. Also boopsy the blue had developed a bald patch on her head which she said her vet told her was not fungal.
So i took them both to the vet and he did a skin scrape of Boopsy and checked under microscope and found dermodactic mites.
He told me to bathe them in a special wash Aludex diluted 1 pt (10ml) of solution to 10 parts water (1000ml)
so the next day i did the bath as prescribed and to cut a long story short, boopsy went into toxic shock 15 min after and i rushed them both to the emergency hospital where they were treated for poisoning.
I was in pieces and so angry as when i googled Aludex it says under contraindications NOT for Chihuahuas.
They were discharged the next day after fluids and decontamination. 
The hospital did not charge me or my insurance a penny and didnt take any credit card details etc.The Vet, refunded cost of treatment and medicines...I was so angry this had happened and he didnt even apologise
Anyway, since then I tried to build up their strength, so for a few days gave them cooked chicken, brown rice and carrot and goats milk then tried to phase Ziwipeak back in.
Well they were doing ok, but the last few days barely eating the ziwipeak and today I saw Boopsy looking like she was when she was poisoned.I gave her some ham and milk and she has perked up. Her bald patch is still there but no more scratching. Apparently dermodectic mites are carried from weaning and not contagious (Chola has not showed any symptoms)
I am at a loss.
I dont know whether to start them back on the chicken as they bare touch the ziwipeak which they used to love and i'm scared of Hypoglyceamia.
I think they developed a taste for the chicken and it put them off ziwpeak.
Also Chola the smallest seems to be the dominant and tries to bully poor Boopsy and Boopsy is looking like she is not happy at all lately
Any guidence or help i would really appreciate as i'm still trying to find a chihuahua friendly vet and dont trust the one that nearly killed them
I'm so confused and frustrated:foxes15:
I'm in London E8 if anyone can recommend a great vet
Thanks in advance guys xxx


----------

